
Show HN: Dead simple mac app to capture animated gifs - gifgrabberapp
http://www.gifgrabber.com
======
viklas
I think your link is funky. Found it in the source:
[http://www.gifgrabber.com](http://www.gifgrabber.com).

Cool tool...

------
natch
I think the URL and the post got smashed together somehow.

